# making a DIY peep eliminator



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

You might need to adjust your draw as I too am 5'9" and only have a 27" draw. I think UnkBond made on out of a piece of PVC pipe not too sure of the exact details of it. Hope you figure something out.


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

I use a NB (nose bugger) is a Flex Fletch kisser under my nose for constant anchor point w/ that said I haven't used a peep sight for at least 3 month. BTW my eye sight is no good anymore and I need glass but don't like them, so the NB have solve my aiming problem, you can shoot w/ both eyes open too.


----------



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

bilongo said:


> I use a NB (nose bugger) is a Flex Fletch kisser under my nose for constant anchor point w/ that said I haven't used a peep sight for at least 3 month. BTW my eye sight is no good anymore and I need glass but don't like them, so the NB have solve my aiming problem, you can shoot w/ both eyes open too.


sounds good i hear the more anchor points you have the more accurate you will be hmmm ill see if a kisser and more anchors will elliminate peeps and other sight anchors


----------



## philhoney (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi
While I was waiting for a peep to be delivered (I live a long way from the nearest shop) I put a small wrap of 1/8" white tape around the string of my grandaughters bow in line with her eye. When at the correct anchor she could see the tape in the corner of her eye. I have also done this with an older club member who has very bad eyesight and tonight he won the compound trophy at our spring comp. Not as good as a peep but not a bad alternative.
Phil


----------



## boweng (Aug 7, 2006)

I use the no-peep. Similar item as the hindsight but much smaller and seems to be more accurate. I've had it for a couple of years but I think it was only $35~40 dollars.


----------



## boweng (Aug 7, 2006)

Looked up the website to send you a link but it looks like the company went out of business. Sorry if I got your hopes up.


----------



## spikehunter (Feb 15, 2010)

check cabelas the last catalog i got from them had the no peep. i used one years ago and worked fine untill the set screw fell out of the bottom.


----------



## p&yslayer (Apr 9, 2010)

THe peep eliminator rifle sight is a good alternative.


----------



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

ive used a hindsight before and it worked wonderfully...only complaint was it took a while to set correctly.....im not advertising for anyone but some of the new peepless sytems on the market are very cheeply made,and some are solid as a rock....several companies offer them these days....if i was you i would search around the net and ask people who you trust for info....in my opinion a peep is more of a burden to a hunter than a help...if all we shot was foam animals it would be fine but last i checked some of my targets moved in the dark...lol


----------



## Eldraad (Jan 7, 2009)

here a two links of cheep WORKING things I did to make an Anchor Reference...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1140344&highlight=peep

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1144211&highlight=eldraad

The second one is stronger and will last...

Just tossing these out as I ditched my peep due to eye site problems and built one to see how well they work. Bought a No-peep in the end on sale as they are a close out item.

Good luck


----------



## jed102 (Feb 17, 2012)

I agree that the peep eliminator is a good product, but I have made it better with this little mod. I shaved off the left side of the V in order to line up the vertical pins on my Trophy Ridge sight with the yellow dot. It gives me a better view and more accurate alignment, as the original V was too large in my opinion. You can see it in action at the link below.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuJg8Pktu-s

Frank


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

I just checked out the Hindsight webpage and this looks like a product that I'm willing to try.


----------



## jmasiakos (Aug 4, 2011)

I use the Square-up and it is phenomenal. It helped me with my torque. I had an "almost" robin hood the first day using it. (Broke the nock off one of my arrows) Now I purposely shoot different areas on my target to avoid damaging my arrows. You can use it with or without a peep. 

http://squareuparchery.com/


----------

